# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: کاربرد های جاوا

## mnakhaeipoor

سلام
میخواستم ببینم که چه نرم افزار ها یا بازی های معروفی تا به حال به زبان جاوا طراحی شدن؟
آخه من شنیدم تا به حال هیچ نرم افزار به درد بخوری با جاوا نوشته نشده و یا به عبارت دیگه جاوا به غیر از اندروید کاربرد آنچنانی نداره! نظر شما چیه؟
اگه چند تا نرم افزار معروف که با جاوا طراحی شده رو نام ببرید ممنون میشم...

----------


## MohseN16

> آخه من شنیدم تا به حال هیچ نرم افزار به درد بخوری با جاوا نوشته نشده


منم ی جا شنیدم برنامه نویسی سایت توییتر با زبان جاوا انجام شده، اشتباه به عرضتون رسوندن انگار

----------


## cups_of_java

بدرد بخور بودن یا بنودن یه نرم افزار به اینکه با چه زیانی نوشته شده نیست... به این که چه کسانی نوشتنش ربط داره.
با هر زبانی میشه خوب نوشت میشه هم بد نوشت...

----------


## persianshadow

:). خیلی بامزه بود !  بخشی از نرم افزارها و سیستم های عظیم سازمانی که از جاوا استفاده میکنن رو ذکر میکنم : 

1 - پایگاه داده اوراکل
2 - بانک ملت پرداخت اینترنتی
3- پروژه های ناجا کامل با جاوا انجام میشن.
3 - Netbeans به عنوان یک IDE جاوا و چند زبان دیگه با جاوا نوشته شده و از سیستم ماژولار قوی و OSGI بهره میبره.
4 - فریم ورک Hadoop با جاوا نوشته شده که الان mainstream هست.
5- سرورهای بزرگی مثل glassfish و weblogic با جاوا توسعه داده شدن.
6- سایت توییتر از scala بهره میبره که با استفاده از JVM کار میکنه.
7- سیستم عامل اندروید از جاوا بهره میگیره. 
8- نرم افزار Nasa world wind با جاوا نوشته شده : http://worldwind.arc.nasa.gov/java/
9- ادیتورهای openoffice همگی با جاوا توسعه داده شدن : http://www.openoffice.org/
10- IDE های مشهور intellij idea  و eclipse با جاوا توسعه پیدا کردن.
11- شرکت گوگل و فیس بوک در بخش عظیمی از کارهای خودشون از جاوا بهره میگیرن.
12- در گذشته شرکت گوگل فریم ورک GWT رو با جاوا و برای جاوا توسعه میداد.
13- نرم افزار مشهور soapUI با جاوا توسعه پیدا کرده: http://www.soapui.org/
14- نرم افزار مشهور SQL Developer با جاوا نوشته شده.
این لیست خیلی عظیم هست...

----------


## ahmad.mo74

سلام

شخصی که این حرف رو زده قطعا فرد بی سوادی بوده.

حرف آقای cups_of_java کاملا درسته. و اینکه هر زبان برنامه نویسی ای برای هدفی ساخته شده. مطمئنا هدف سازندگان جاوا استفاده در سیستم های enterprise و اپلیکیشن های تحت وب بوده.

تقریبا تمام کمپانی های بزرگ و موفق اینترنتی مثل Google, Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, Amazon, e-Bay, Netflix, Yahoo, Oracle, Sun, Apple و ... به نحوی از جاوا بهره میبرند.
سرویس های بزرگ و قدرتمندی چون Gmail و Inbox و Google+ گوگل و حتی خود Google Search با استفاده از فریم ورک اختصاصی خود گوگل یعنی GWT که با جاوا نوشته شده، نوشته شدن.
مورد دیگه استفاده از جاوا e-Banking هست. بانک ها (همچنین تو ایران) به طور گسترده از جاوا استفاده میکنن. به عنوان مثال Bank of America رو میشه نام برد.
مثال های اینچنینی خیلی زیاد هست.

شرکت های سازنده پردازنده مثل ARM و Qualcomm از جاوا به طور گسترده استفاده میکنن.

اما در مورد برنامه های تحت دسکتاپ هم بعد از معرفی شدن JavaFX ، تنها ضعف جاوا که مربوط به طراحی ui برنامه های دسکتاپی بود رفع شد.
JavaFX واقعا فوق العادس و به جرات میشه گفت همه نیازها برای طراحی یک برنامه تحت دسکتاپ رو برطرف میکنه، به خصوص اینکه میشه با استفاده CSS به برنامه استایل و ظاهر مورد دلخواه خودمونو بدیم.
برای مثال Viber PC رو میشه نام برد.

جاوا همه جا هست ...

----------


## mnakhaeipoor

> :). خیلی بامزه بود !  بخشی از نرم افزارها و سیستم های عظیم سازمانی که از جاوا استفاده میکنن رو ذکر میکنم : 
> 
> 1 - پایگاه داده اوراکل
> 2 - بانک ملت پرداخت اینترنتی
> 3- پروژه های ناجا کامل با جاوا انجام میشن.
> 3 - Netbeans به عنوان یک IDE جاوا و چند زبان دیگه با جاوا نوشته شده و از سیستم ماژولار قوی و OSGI بهره میبره.
> 4 - فریم ورک Hadoop با جاوا نوشته شده که الان mainstream هست.
> 5- سرورهای بزرگی مثل glassfish و weblogic با جاوا توسعه داده شدن.
> 6- سایت توییتر از scala بهره میبره که با استفاده از JVM کار میکنه.
> ...


من منظورم نرم افزار های کاربردی دسکتاپ هست (مثل Photoshop , Nero , KMPlayer , 3DsMax و... ) کدوم نرم افزار دسکتاپ خفن و کاربردی با جاوا تا به حال طراحی شده ؟؟؟

----------


## ahmad.mo74

اینایی که گفتید همه بلا استثنا با ++C نوشته شدن ولی مثلا تو فتوشاپ از Pascal یا تو KMPlayer از Delphi هم استفاده شده.

----------


## mnakhaeipoor

پس نتیجه میگیریم جاوا تو بخش نرم افزار های دسکتاپ ضعیف هست و به درد نمیخوره :گریه:

----------


## kingtak

> سلام
> 
> شخصی که این حرف رو زده قطعا فرد بی سوادی بوده.
> 
> حرف آقای cups_of_java کاملا درسته. و اینکه هر زبان برنامه نویسی ای برای هدفی ساخته شده. مطمئنا هدف سازندگان جاوا استفاده در سیستم های enterprise و اپلیکیشن های تحت وب بوده.
> 
> تقریبا تمام کمپانی های بزرگ و موفق اینترنتی مثل Google, Facebook, Twitter, LinkedIn, Amazon, e-Bay, Netflix, Yahoo, Oracle, Sun, Apple و ... به نحوی از جاوا بهره میبرند.
> سرویس های بزرگ و قدرتمندی چون Gmail و Inbox و Google+ گوگل و حتی خود Google Search با استفاده از فریم ورک اختصاصی خود گوگل یعنی GWT که با جاوا نوشته شده، نوشته شدن.
> مورد دیگه استفاده از جاوا e-Banking هست. بانک ها (همچنین تو ایران) به طور گسترده از جاوا استفاده میکنن. به عنوان مثال Bank of America رو میشه نام برد.
> ...


تا اونجایی که من میدونم  Viber PC با کیوت C++‎ نوشته شده

----------


## JaVa

جاوا یک زبان برنامه نویسی بین المللی است که برای نوشتن برنامه های تجاری مورد استفاده قرار می گیره و محبوبترین زبان برنامه نویسی در جهان شناخته شده است. در کشورمون هم تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم دولت مصوب کرده که برای نوشتن برنامه های دولتی از زبان جاوا استفاده بشه.

----------


## vahid-p

> جاوا یک زبان برنامه نویسی بین المللی است که برای نوشتن برنامه های  تجاری مورد استفاده قرار می گیره و محبوبترین زبان برنامه نویسی در جهان  شناخته شده است. در کشورمون هم تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم دولت مصوب کرده  که برای نوشتن برنامه های دولتی از زبان جاوا استفاده بشه.


فکر نمی کنم اینطور که میگید باشه. یه خبری چند وقت پیش خوندم که باید از سیستم عامل لینوکس به جای ویندوز استفاده بشه، ولی روی زبان برنامه نویسی بحثی نشده.

البته اگر چنین مهاجرتی انجام بشه، خیلی از برنامه ها کاربردشون رو از دست میدن و برنامه های جاواست که میتونن بقاشون رو حفظ کنن و یا برای سیستم های جدید برنامه های جدید و به زبانی مثل جاوا یا ... نوشته بشه.

----------


## behnam404

> سلام
> میخواستم ببینم که چه نرم افزار ها یا بازی های معروفی تا به حال به زبان جاوا طراحی شدن؟
> آخه من شنیدم تا به حال هیچ نرم افزار به درد بخوری با جاوا نوشته نشده و یا به عبارت دیگه جاوا به غیر از اندروید کاربرد آنچنانی نداره! نظر شما چیه؟
> اگه چند تا نرم افزار معروف که با جاوا طراحی شده رو نام ببرید ممنون میشم...


ایکلیپس با جاوا نوشته شده و درضمن اندروید با جاوا و C نوشته شده .

----------


## JaVa

*در بازار کار بیشتر چه برنامه هایی تولید می شوند؟*
.در بازار کار از زبان جاوا بیشتر برای تولید برنامه های تحت وب و برنامه های توزیع شده استفاده می شود. برنامه های رومیزی سهم بسیار کمی از بازار جاوا را در اختیار دارند.


*بازار کار جاوا در ایران و خارج از ایران چگونه است؟*
بازار کار جاوا در ایران بسیار خوب است. در ایران حجم بسیار بالای از پروژه های دولتی با جاوا پیاده سازی می شوند از آنجائیکه پروژه های بزرگ همگی دولتی هستند برنامه نویس جاوا بسیار بیش از گذشته مورد نیاز است. نوعا حقوق برنامه نویسان جاوا تا چندین برابر زبانهای برنامه نویسی دیگر است. وضعیت جاوا در خارج ایران از داخل هم بهتر است کشورهای استرالیا، انگلستان، و کانادا از عمده سرمایه گذاران در زمینة جاوا هستند در این کشورها پروژه ها به صورت پیش فرض با جاوا تولید می شوند. در کشورهای دیگر صاحب فناوری مثل آمریکا نیز وضع تقریبا به همین منوال است. گذشته از این، دانشگاهها و مراکز آکادمیک از گذشته تا کنون جاوا را به عنوان زبان مرجع برای کامپیوتر می شناسند.

_منبع سایت اطلس سافت._

----------

